# DVD RAM udf

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne DVD RAM zur Datensicherung einsetzen.

reicht es dazu die RAM Disc mit

mkudffs --spartable=2 --media-type=dvdram /dev/xxx zu formatieren?

Unter der Konkurrenz gibt es auch noch ein Quickformat per DVD RAM Treiber, sowie einen Schreibschutz. Gibt es so was auch unter Linux? Welche Version des UDF File Systems  wird dann aufgebracht?

Macht es Sinn mit Windows UDF 2.0 zu formatieren und dann unter Linux zu benutzen?

G. R.

----------

## Aldo

Defaultversion bei mkudffs ist UDF 2.01.

Guck mal mit 

```
man mkudffs
```

Und wenn das Medium schon formatiert ist, dann ist das ein Quickformat.

Jedenfalls dauert das bei mir nur wenige Sekunden.

----------

## Robmaster

könntest auch NeroLinux benutzen 

http://www.nero.com/deu/NeroLINUX.html

----------

## platinumviper

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> könntest auch NeroLinux benutzen

 

Nein, Nero unterstützt keine DVD-RAMs.

@Tinitus:

Welche Version Windows unterstützt hängt vom installierten Teiber ab, ohne Treiber kann Windows bis Version 2.01 lesen. Probier einfach ein wenig herum und fang unten an, für UDF 2.60 wirst Du wohl keinen Windows Treiber finden.

platinumviper

----------

## Robmaster

Lege die  DVD-RAM in das Laufwerk

> su 

> mke2fs /dev/hdc (if your drive device is /dev/hdc, say)

: Put following line in /etc/fstab

/dev/dvd /mnt/dvd auto noauto,users,rw 0 0

> mkdir /mnt/dvd

> mount /mnt/dvd

> chmod a+w /mnt/dvd

> umount /mnt/dvd

> exit

: can now be mounted + written by users just like a hard disk partition.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Lege die  DVD-RAM in das Laufwerk
> 
> > su 
> 
> > mke2fs /dev/hdc (if your drive device is /dev/hdc, say)
> ...

 

Nur das mit ext2 Windows ohne Treiber nichts anfangen kann.

Habe mit UDF experimentiert. Habe unter Linux eine CD mit UDF formatiert und vollgeschrieben....Windows will die dann nicht lesen...

G. R.

----------

## mastacloak

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe mit UDF experimentiert. Habe unter Linux eine CD mit UDF formatiert und vollgeschrieben....Windows will die dann nicht lesen...
> 
> 

 

Wie sieht das bei euch eigentlich mit der Performance von DVD RAM UDF aus? Ich habe das mal probiert und bekomme beim Schreiben viel IO-wait, sodass der Datendurschatz auf unter 1 MiB/s absackt. Das Laufwerk ist ein NEC-4570D und hängt auch ordentlich als Master mit aktiviertem DMA am zweiten IDE-Kanal. Eine DVD-R brennt der bei mir mit 11x obwohl der Rohling nur für 8x ausgelgt war. Oder ist mein Rechner (Athlon 800) einfach zu lahm, obwohl IO-waits ja eher auf einen zu langsamen Datentransfer hinweisen, der ja wiederum gewährleistet sein müsste, da ja DVD-Rs mit 11x beschrieben werden können. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich auch nur ein 3x DVD-RAM Rohling vom empfohlenen Hersteller (Verbatim) da, aber schneller als 1 MiB/s müsste das doch trotzdem sein.

Grüße

----------

## Tinitus

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Habe mit UDF experimentiert. Habe unter Linux eine CD mit UDF formatiert und vollgeschrieben....Windows will die dann nicht lesen...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Selbes Problem hier sowohl mit NEC als auch mit LG Laufwerk. Rohling TDK 5x Speed.

Probiere jetzt mal doch mit ext2

G. R.

----------

## bugfighter

hallo,

von ext2 auf dvd-ram kann ich nur abraten, da es den datenträger ziemlich schnell zerstören wird. udf schreibt nämlich immer an ne andere stelle, deshalb ist es das einzig wahre dateisystem für dvd-ram. evtl. kann man noch jffs2 verwenden, hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert.

gruß bugfighter

----------

## Tinitus

 *bugfighter wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> von ext2 auf dvd-ram kann ich nur abraten, da es den datenträger ziemlich schnell zerstören wird. udf schreibt nämlich immer an ne andere stelle, deshalb ist es das einzig wahre dateisystem für dvd-ram. evtl. kann man noch jffs2 verwenden, hab ich aber auch noch nicht probiert.
> 
> gruß bugfighter

 

Aber zum Schreiben ist halt auch schlecht wegen der Übertragungsraten.

G. R.

----------

## deranonyme

Hi

Zum Thema UDF und DVD-Ram habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen. Habe damit ewig experimentiert und leider kein vernünftiges Ergebnis erzielen können. Habe dabei vier DVD-Ram Medien irreparabel zerschossen. Sie lassen sich nicht mehr formatieren, weder unter Linux noch unter Win.... Das Schreiben unter UDF hing immer irgendwann. D.h. die Übertragungsrate ist total in den Keller gegangen und der CPU _load nach oben, bis gar nichts mehr ging. Habe dazu keine Lösung gefunden.

Frank

----------

## Tinitus

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Zum Thema UDF und DVD-Ram habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen. Habe damit ewig experimentiert und leider kein vernünftiges Ergebnis erzielen können. Habe dabei vier DVD-Ram Medien irreparabel zerschossen. Sie lassen sich nicht mehr formatieren, weder unter Linux noch unter Win.... Das Schreiben unter UDF hing immer irgendwann. D.h. die Übertragungsrate ist total in den Keller gegangen und der CPU _load nach oben, bis gar nichts mehr ging. Habe dazu keine Lösung gefunden.
> 
> Frank

 

Und nun nimmst Du?

G. R.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und nun nimmst Du?
> 
> G. R.

 

... Erst mal keine RAM, weil ich, wenn dann, ein sicheres System will, mit den zugesicherten Zugriffen.   :Sad: 

Frank

----------

## py-ro

Schreiben auf DVD-RAM ist immer sehr langsam, liegt daran das bei DVD-RAM anch dem schreiben IMMER ein Verify stattfindet und das kostet zeit.

MfG

Py

----------

## Tinitus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Schreiben auf DVD-RAM ist immer sehr langsam, liegt daran das bei DVD-RAM anch dem schreiben IMMER ein Verify stattfindet und das kostet zeit.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Py

 

Naja schreibe mal 310 MB mit Windows oder mit Linux. Habe gerade getestet 3 Minuten unter Linux 20 h   .....dann gibt es aber einen Timeout.

Viele kleine Textdateien z.B. /etc geht in ca. 1 Stunde auf die DVD RAM

Ich denke mal das ist ein Kernel Bug beim UDF oder beim Atapi Interface?

Oder?

G. R.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja schreibe mal 310 MB mit Windows oder mit Linux. Habe gerade getestet 3 Minuten unter Linux 20 h   .....dann gibt es aber einen Timeout.
> 
> Viele kleine Textdateien z.B. /etc geht in ca. 1 Stunde auf die DVD RAM
> ...

 

Ich habe die selben Erfahrungen. Leider hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, der es problemlos schafft unter Linux DVD-RAM zu beschreiben, und dann mal durchgezogen, so das man vielleicht den Fehler lokalisieren könnte.   :Sad: 

Frank

----------

## py-ro

Meld

Ich fahre aufgrund der längeren Daten Lebensdauer meine Backups auf DVD-RAM's.

Probleme hatte ich nur damals, als ich den Brenner an einem externen USB Gehäuse betrieben habe.

Mitlerweile geht alles so wie es soll, nur halt langsam.

MfG

Py

----------

## platinumviper

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Naja schreibe mal 310 MB mit Windows oder mit Linux. Habe gerade getestet 3 Minuten unter Linux 20 h   .....dann gibt es aber einen Timeout.

 320 MB Datei: 5 Minuten (einschliesslich eject).

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Viele kleine Textdateien z.B. /etc geht in ca. 1 Stunde auf die DVD RAM

 4 Minuten.

Was sagt denn hdparm -i /dev/DVD-RAM-Device?

Hast Du DMA aktiviert?

Steht etwas in den Log-Dateien?

platinumviper

----------

